# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Thành tựu đánh lô đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online nạp rút cực nhanh số 1 tại miền nam

## vuducvip

*Thành tựu về Đánh lô đề trực tuyến* 
- Thấy bao thơ phong kín lại là có tin xa về. danh de online
- Thấy đang mở bao thơ là có tin vui về tình duyên. danh de online
- Thấy mình xé bao thơ liệng đi là hôn nhân sắp thành tựu.
 trong Đánh đề online  bãi 
-Chiêm bao thấy đi dạo trên bãi cát là điềm thảnh thơi, sắp có tài lợi vào. danh de online
- Nhưng thấy chạy trên bãi cát gần như sợ hãi vì nước đuổi bén chân, đó là hung tin.
- Nếu thấy phơi mình trên bãi cỏ là có gấu ó trong gia đình.
bàn trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy đang cúng váy trước bàn thờ là điềm được người bao bọc về mọi mặt. Nếu đang chứng kiến cảnh đổ nát là điềm chia ly. danh de online
- Thấy đang đứng trước bàn ăn là điềm vui vẻ, sẽ có bạn xa về thăm. danh de online
- Nếu đứng trước bàn viết, là sắpxảy ra việc tranh dành quyền lợi cá nhân, có thể ra pháp luật.
- Thấy đang cầm bàn ủi hoặc mua là gặp lại người yêu cű. danh de online
- Thấy ủi quần áo là bị từ chối một cách vô lí.
- Thấy bàn ủi có lửa là sắp thành đạt trong công việc. danh de online
bão trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mưa bão mà mình có nơi trú ẩn là sắp được giải tiếng oan.
- Nếu mưa bão lôi cuốn lấy mình hoặc làm nhà cửa nơi đang trú ẩn sụp đổ, thì nên ĐB phòng cạm bẩy, nhất là cạm bẩy của người khác phái.
- Mưa bão làm cây cối ngã đè lên mình, nên ĐB phòng tai nạn có thể vong mạng
bùn trong Đánh đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình lội vào bùn là sắp bị khốn đốn.
- Thấy mình té vào bùn là sắp bị bệnh.
- Thấy ngưòi ném bùn vào mình là sắp mang lời ăn tiếng nói.
- Thấy mình ném bùn vào ngưòi khác hoặc tắm gội hết bùn là rửa đưọc một hàm oan trong Đánh đề online.
bú danh de online
-Chiêm bao thấy cho con bú là điềm phát đạt, sắp có mối lợi bất ngờ. danh de online
- Thấy ngưòi khác bú là có ngưòi để ý đến mình, sẽ tính chuy&#n trăm năm. danh de online
- Thấy trẻ nhỏ bú, là công việc làm ăn sắp bị ngưng trệ trong Đánh đề online.
búa trong Đánh đề online-Chiêm bao thấy mình đang dùng búa làm việc gì đó là sắp sửa vào cạm bẫy.
1.Cầu ĐB cách ngày
Là soi ĐB cho ngày thứ 3 dựa theo kết quả xổ số của ngày thứ nhất hoặc trước đó ,cách này cũng khá hiệu quả thường ăn thẳng 1 chạm về đầu hay về đuôi của giải đặc biệt danh de online
2.Cầu tổng danh de online
Là cầu ĐB ăn tổng của giải đặc biệt ,ví dụ có một ví trí con số nào đó về đúng tổng của giải đặc biệt trong vài ngày
3. Cầu ĐB ở giải 3 danh de online
Ở giải 3 thường có những chạm ĐB ăn bóng hoặc ăn thẳng cho ĐB ngày hôm sau ,thường chạy khá dài nên có thể dựa vào đó để bắt chạm chuẩn hoặc bộ để đánh danh de online
4.  Phương pháp trong  Đánh đề online ghép dàn ĐB ở dải 5 danh de online
Ta lấy tất cả những con số ở vị trí ngoài cùng của giải 5 ghép lần lượt với các chạm của giải 5.3 làm dàn ĐB đánh cho ngày hôm sau pp này khá hiệu quả có thể đánh quanh năm ,nó có thể nghỉ vài ngày lại chạy tiếp .
5 .  Phương pháp trong  Đánh đề online nuôi đầu 0 đít 0 danh de online
Để chơi đầu 0 hoặc đuôi 0 một cách chính xác người chơi cũng phải theo dõi các số xuất hiện trong giải đặc biệt.
Khi ở giai đặc biệt xuất hiện số 0 lằm chính giữa (vi dụ : 14056). Thì đây chính là dấu hiệu báo đầu 0 hoặc đuôi 0 sắp ra.
Màu đỏ là dấu hiệu con 0 sắp xuất hiện
Màu xanh là con 0 đã xuất hiện danh de online
Ta thấy rằng khi báo con 0 sắp xuất hiện ta chỉ việc nuôi không quá 5 ngày là chén
Phương pháp trong  Đánh đề online bắt chạm chuẩn để nuôi trong 5 ngày cuối tuần
73964 29261 61495 82680 29442 81055 76870 danh de online
13729 58731 05691 54966 59436 63208 95442
65188 16142 12856 78237 60991 86883 64082 danh de online
76630 43819 55471 21494 64832 08030 08493
69349 30069 78309 59701 95713 47224 22817 danh de online
07634 21975 29621 14560 42696 78256 81356
52980 29698 84144 76823 49870 danh de online
Đỏ + đỏ = xanh trong  Đánh đề online
Trên là ví dụ cụ thể cho đến thời điểm hiện tại là ngày 28/5/2011 danh de online
Ta lấy con đầu tiên của giải đặc biệt thứ 2 cộng với con đầu tiên giải đặc biệt thứ 3 lấy tổng của nó làm chạm chuẩn nuôi trong 5 ngày cuối tuần ,thường thì chỉ nuôi 3 ngày là ăn danh de online
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de online uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, web danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de online, ghilode .com, web ghi de online uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web choi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, website ghi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao danh lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, trang danh lo de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, danh de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode ghi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

